

Chrome to require Certificate Transparency to set EV bit - bashinator
https://sites.google.com/site/certificatetransparency/ev-ct-plan

======
bashinator
Here's a quick overview of the system.

[http://www.certificate-transparency.org/what-is-ct](http://www.certificate-
transparency.org/what-is-ct)

